# Micrometers for the Home Shop Machinist



## HMF (Aug 4, 2011)

A newbie question- but I need to know what I need to get.

I have a 0-1 Mitutoyo Manual (non-digital) (outside) Micrometer.
I bought it used on Ebay. 

What other micrometer or sets should I have?
Please include inside AND outside if you think I will need them.

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Tenn (Aug 4, 2011)

0-1" is the basic standard and most used mike. I have a set of 0-12" and very rarely use anything over 4". Take a look at what you expect to be building as far as sizes go and make your decision from that. I got my 0-12" set at a pawn shop for reasonable and had some extra cash at the time which was a determining factor also. I have a Starret 0-1" that I use mostly when the dial caliper isn't close enough and a 0-3" set that I purchased with my first set of tools. The 0-1" mike will do 90% of the homeshop machinist work that I've done. You can usually buy a bigger mike or set of them "as needed" provided you can afford them, but to just buy a big set will often collect dust under the workbench or in the corner wherever they end up as you try to keep them in good shape but out of your way. FWIW a 12" dial caliper may come in handier and cost less in the long run than a large set of micrometers with the added benefit of inside/outside/step measurement/ depth measurement. Dial calipers are only accurate to 0.003" I'm told so that is also a determining factor. For myself I find it sometimes difficult to calibrate the large micrometers, you need a third hand at times. Just my opinion though from what I've done, a lot depends on what you are going to be building and that is as varied as it can get. Hope that helps a little :-[ 
~Chris


----------



## Tenn (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to agree DaveH that's what my micrometers are with the exception of the one Starret that was given to me used with some grinder marks on it. Never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## HMF (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=Tenn link=topic=2962.msg20700#msg20700 date=1312477647
> 0-1" is the basic standard and most used mike. I have a set of 0-12" and very rarely use anything over 4". Take a look at what you expect to be building as far as sizes go and make your decision from that. I got my 0-12" set at a pawn shop for reasonable and had some extra cash at the time which was a determining factor also. I have a Starret 0-1" that I use mostly when the dial caliper isn't close enough and a 0-3" set that I purchased with my first set of tools. The 0-1" mike will do 90% of the homeshop machinist work that I've done. You can usually buy a bigger mike or set of them "as needed" provided you can afford them, but to just buy a big set will often collect dust under the workbench or in the corner wherever they end up as you try to keep them in good shape but out of your way. FWIW a 12" dial caliper may come in handier and cost less in the long run than a large set of micrometers with the added benefit of inside/outside/step measurement/ depth measurement. Dial calipers are only accurate to 0.003" I'm told so that is also a determining factor. For myself I find it sometimes difficult to calibrate the large micrometers, you need a third hand at times. Just my opinion though from what I've done, a lot depends on what you are going to be building and that is as varied as it can get. Hope that helps a little :-[
> ~Chris



So, I am good with the 0-1" Mitutoyo non-digital for now, and IF I get a set, I should go with the 1-2" and 2-3" for most of the work I will need to mic.

That is what I gather from Tenn's message. 

What about digital mic? Any reason to get one other than it is easy to read?

Thanks for all the info, by the way guys!!

Nelson


----------



## Tenn (Aug 4, 2011)

IMHO being easy to read would be the main and a very good reason to consider digital. I've never personally had the opportunity to use one though.  I may be thinking of the older type digital before electronic ? Yes Dave that would be a definite plus to switch from MM to inches.


----------



## HMF (Aug 4, 2011)

So...

If I have it right, I should consider a digital 0-1"mic and a set of 0-3" to cover pretty much everything.

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 4, 2011)

My opinion: Skip the digitals. No offense intended to anyone, but those are for people with bad eyesight, or real beginners. Real beginners need to progress beyond that stage as soon as possible. Bad eyes need glasses, although I really, really hate mine. Don't prolong the inevitable. 

If you ever have a problem with the electronics in the digitals, you either toss them, or possibly have them repaired at significant expense.

Everyone should have a 0-1", without a doubt. Then you acquire what you need as projects arise. Or just add them as budget allows. 1-2", 2-3", 3-4", and so on. I really can't see too many home shops needing micrometer accuracy much beyond 4". Exceptions possible, of course. I have digital calipers, simply because the purchase was convenient. I have a nice Mit digital depth mic that reads in half-tenths. Used it only a few times. Can't see the advantage in the work I do.


----------



## brucer (Aug 4, 2011)

i would check prices on a 0-6" brown&sharpe, or mitutoyo's.. try to get carbide faced mics with friction thimbles... you can find 0-6" mics in a set for the price of 2 or 3 mics sometimes... SPI would be a decent budget set if mics, they arent the best but would work fine in a home shop with relative light use.. i hate to say it, but i have even seen some cheap chinese import mic's that looked just like mitutoyo's that worked fine..

i dont like digital mics, they might be better now than they were years ago.. i guy i used to work with had a set of digital mics and they werent worth a crap if they got wet. 

dont forget craigslist..


----------



## brucer (Aug 4, 2011)

> author=Allthumbz link=topic=2962.msg20689#msg20689 date=1312476515
> A newbie question- but I need to know what I need to get.
> 
> I have a 0-1 Mitutoyo Manual (non-digital) (outside) Micrometer.
> ...




nelson,

check craigslist, there are all kinds of mics on there.. 
think i would jump all over these if i were in the market for micrometers. http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/tls/2510665194.html 
or these http://lansing.craigslist.org/tls/2509651471.html

another decent low budget brand of mic is Fowler and Lufkin..

heres a craiglist searchbot i use... just input what tool your looking for in the left box and your general location or state in the right side box.. http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/sd.cgi?cat=tls


----------



## jgedde (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with Tony. I used to be a digital guy because they were flashy and state of the art. I soon learned they were more trouble than they were worth. They eat batteries like crazy, are nowhere near as reliable as a mechanical unit, and cheapo units (read Chinese) don't always have absolute position readings. In other words, you turn em off, and when turned back on again they read zero no matter where they are. If you keep 'em slightly open when you store them (as you should), then turn it on, the offset gets subtracted from the real measurement. An obvious potential source of mistakes.

I try to stay away from Chinese measurement tools (apart from micrometers) because they are so crummy. I went through three chinese DTIs and two dial calipers in two months until I treated myself to a Compac DTI and a B&S dial caliper. These are still working fine...

John



> author=Tony Wells link=topic=2962.msg20808#msg20808 date=1312501756
> My opinion: Skip the digitals. No offense intended to anyone, but those are for people with bad eyesight, or real beginners. Real beginners need to progress beyond that stage as soon as possible. Bad eyes need glasses, although I really, really hate mine. Don't prolong the inevitable.
> 
> If you ever have a problem with the electronics in the digitals, you either toss them, or possibly have them repaired at significant expense.
> ...


----------



## HMF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, guys. I will keep my eyes open for good ones on Craigs and Ebay.

Nelson


----------



## HMF (Aug 5, 2011)

Done!

Nelson


----------



## HMF (Sep 16, 2011)

So, in order to have what I might need, I bought these off Ebay:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/280737095834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Nelson, you wanna double your money right now??? Seriously though, I think you got a GREAT Deal!


----------



## HMF (Sep 16, 2011)

I was lucky to get all these for $56 with shipping.

In general, I've been pretty lucky on Ebay. Most of the deals I have done have gone well.
I tend to buy from the same sellers I have been satisfied with.
These mics are being sold by a guy I have already bought from 2 or 3 times.
He splits up machinist estates (grim thought but that's life), and has quality stuff.

If you guys want, we can do a separate thread on "Good Sellers to Buy from on Ebay."
This way, we emphasize the positive guys out there.

Nelson


----------



## HMF (Sep 17, 2011)

Here it is:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=3593.0

Nelson


----------

